# Does any know of or have the AP Racing Big Brake Kit?



## EdgarThePunisher (Oct 2, 2005)

I am trying to upgrade the brakes to AP Racing both front and rear I really would like suggestions or maybe even pics of what it looks like...I DONT WANT TO PAY 5 Grand for it NOT WORTH IT...thats all im saying


----------



## yo man (Feb 25, 2008)

yes!!!!.very ezzze swap works great on main 05' se-r whit oem wheels


----------



## Juiced SE-R (Jun 5, 2008)

yo man said:


> yes!!!!.very ezzze swap works great on main 05' se-r whit oem wheels


Is there a night and day diffrence? What are the positives and negatives?


----------

